
Raytheon Cyber Warrior Challenge - fmrsecurity
http://www.felipemartins.info/2011/11/raytheon-cyber-warrior-challenge/
======
rman666
I'm so 1337!

The solution to the second challenge is: binarysolved

The solution to the third challenge is: roosevelt

I haven't tried the first as I didn't realize it was a challenge until now.
Working on it.

The 4th, 5th, and 6th challenges look harder.

